

To JSON or not to JSON: covert a db to json - robicch
http://roberto.open-lab.com/2012/01/18/to-json-or-not-to-json/

======
alfapupp
Did you know if there is a similar service online?

~~~
alexchamberlain
How would that work? The service would need access to your database, which in
turn means your database is accessable over the internet, which in turn means
your firewall isn't set up properly.

